# Weepy eye



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, we have Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers, whew! We just call them Wheaties. Anyway, Buffy has always had a weepy eye, just one. If this were a mini poodle or some such little dog I'd just have to get used to it...but neither one of my others have this problem. The eye doesn't look infected. I'm not sure it rises to the level of "I'm willing to take her to the vet and spend $150. to see what they say" kind of problem.

Has anyone else had to deal with this? And, what did you do to resolve the problem? Thank you in advance!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Always since you got her? How old was she when you got her? How long have you had her?

I would think tear duct issue or eyelid issue. If the stuff is always clear. Only solution if that is the cause would be surgery by a vet.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's a year old. We've had her since she was 10 weeks old. Yeah, it's clear...darn...OK...off to the vet we go! Thanks, Logan.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I could be wrong but with it just being the one eye I can't think of any other reason. Let us know what the vet says.


----------

